# MTT136 MTT My Track Tecnology



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

http://mtt136yvonmartel.com/en/home.html

This is pretty cool. Wonder what it cost.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

That is pretty nice. If it was legal to use on inland lakes I'd have to check into it.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I already asked for more information. Check out the photo section, there is one with double tracks.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Dear lord. I need a bigger trailer now ! That thing is amazing and would be awesome for us ice guys. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Young whipper snapper like you mark. Leg powers all that's needed. I couldn't get on it to look wouldn't let me in site but seen some pics on google


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

lovin life said:


> Dear lord. I need a bigger trailer now ! That thing is amazing and would be awesome for us ice guys.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


It is sweet. But I am sure it cost more than a sled lol.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That would be nice


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Treeman said:


> After dragging my sled through 10" of snow from one end of LaDue to the other, exhausted,...I've started my own project with ... A 6.5hp Honda 4 stroke ...



Sounds interesting but seems pretty doubtful you could legally use it on Ladue with the gas engine.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

nixmkt said:


> Sounds interesting but seems pretty doubtful you could legally use it on Ladue with the gas engine.


Wasn't thinking LaDue. I was thinking Erie.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

If it works. I'll try an electric motor and batteries. Looking at 24-36v golf carts


----------

